# My first Psychopsis Hybrid!



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought goldenrose would like this one: This is a picture of my first Psychopsis Hybrid that I created. We named it Psychopsis John D. Ramsey:







It is a cross between Psychopsis Mendenhall:





and Psychopsis kramerianum:





Robert


----------



## Bobc (Jun 9, 2009)

Really nice. good photos. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 9, 2009)

:rollhappy: I'm updating my family album!
:clap: I do like/appreciate it! :drool: It reminds me of the Mendenhall parent .... I sure do like that kramerianum!


----------



## Candace (Jun 9, 2009)

These are such rewarding plants. They love semi-hydro too, since they resent decomposing medium.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome! The petals have so much color! Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful! I love these guys, especially since I have one and it just keeps blooming and blooming...


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 9, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2009)

It seems to favor Mendenhall.


----------



## snow (Jun 9, 2009)

i.m speechless, it,s so nice. it looks almost alien with those antennae


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 10, 2009)

Beauties!!!! all 3 of them!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2009)

Although kramerianum might be the most beautiful, I like all of them..


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow that is awesome form on your hybrid! Thanks for including parent pics, I guess I have never seen a pic of kramerianum before, it is amazing!


----------

